
How China Detects and Blocks Shadowsocks - greatfxxingwall
https://gfw.report/blog/gfw_shadowsocks/
======
basicplus2
(In Waterfox)

Secure Connection Failed

An error occurred during a connection to gfw.report. Peer reports incompatible
or unsupported protocol version. Error code:

SSL_ERROR_PROTOCOL_VERSION_ALERT

The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because the authenticity of
the received data could not be verified.

~~~
yorwba
No such problem in Firefox. Maybe lacking TLS 1.3 support is the culprit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/waterfox/comments/ak32am/how_to_ena...](https://www.reddit.com/r/waterfox/comments/ak32am/how_to_enable_tls_13_in_waterfox/)

